# Can I use old clothes to line my rats cage, or would newspaper work better?



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi,
To line my rat's cage I always use my old clothes. I clean it every couple of days. Is this a good option (yes, my rats ARE litter trained)? Or would lining it with newspaper work better?


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I think that old cloth work very well. : )


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

RatCrazyGirl said:


> Hi,
> To line my rat's cage I always use my old clothes. I clean it every couple of days. Is this a good option (yes, my rats ARE litter trained)? Or would lining it with newspaper work better?


I think both works well ! I’ve used old clothes such as t.shirts and they loved it !


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

I think both would work, for old cloth you may want to check for strings first because they could wrap around rats' legs.

I currently use newspaper on my shelves and it's not the best, but it works if you change it out every day or so.


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

l use a old shirt for a platform and the shirt is to big for the platform so it makes a hammock under the platform


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Personally, I'd use a mix of both, clothes aren't very absorbent or easy to nest with. I always shred some cardboard and newspaper to mix in with my ratties' paper cat litter bedding and they love dragging it around and making nests.


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

buddy/sire said:


> l use a old shirt for a platform and the shirt is to big for the platform so it makes a hammock under the platform
> 
> View attachment 303945


That's such a good idea, I'll have to try it!


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

hah thanks


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

buddy/sire said:


> l use a old shirt for a platform and the shirt is to big for the platform so it makes a hammock under the platform
> 
> View attachment 303945


I did this in my rat's first cage, they LOVED it!


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

noice


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

i did'nt read it carefully LOL but if you are using fleece or cloth on the bottom of the cage and not just the shelf you might want to think about switching to a loose substrate such as aspen, paper based, and hemp based bedding. loose substrates is much more enriching and gives rats the chance to express their natural behaviors.


----------

